# Irvine, CA -UCI RPGA Living Forgotten Realms



## mflayermonk (Sep 12, 2008)

UC Irvine RPGA plays RPGA games including Living Forgotten Realms (4.0) and Living Greyhawk (3.5).  We play on Friday evenings on the UC Irvine Campus, and one Saturday a month at Dice House Games in Fullerton.
The average module is 3-4 hours in length.  Come play to get some variety from your current home campaign or just to have some fun and meet new people.  Our active group is about 10 players and we have more that play from time to time.  The RPGA system lets you come and go as you please.  There is no need to worry about dropping out for a few months due to a busy life or just coming one time to see what its like.

You can find more information at:
Discussion Group: Yahoo uci_rpga : UCI RPGA
Warhorn/Reservations: UCI RPGA : Event Overview
RPGA: New Comer's Information Page


----------



## mflayermonk (Sep 12, 2008)

*This Month's Games*

October 2008 Schedule

So far:
October 3-Impiltur 1-1 Alone at UCI

October 10-Barrow of the Ogre King at UCI

October 17-Barrow of the Ogre King at UCI

October 24-Beneath Hallowed Halls pt 1 at UCI

October 25-Beneath Hallowed Halls pt 1-3 at Dice House (retail)

October 31-No plans yet here


----------



## mflayermonk (Sep 30, 2008)

*Legacy Post*

Games from month's past:
September 2008 Living Forgotten Realms Schedule 
Mostly on Friday evenings
5 September
Core1-1 Inheritance 
Cormyr 1-1 Black Knight of Arabel 
Dalelands 1-1 The Prospect 

12 September
Core 1-2 The Radiant Vessel of Thesk
Cormyr 1-1 Black Knight of Arabel
Akanul 1-1 The Rotting Ruin of Galain 

13 September-Retail Day at Dice House Games
Akanul 1-1 The Rotting Ruin of Galain

19 September
Core 1-3 Sense of Wonder
Tymanther 1-1 Elder Wisdom *canceled-mod not ready*

26 September
Baldur’s Gate 1-1 Flames of Initiation


----------

